# !st Annual SMF Roundup is in the Bag



## pigcicles (Jun 17, 2007)

The 1st annual gathering finished up today. It was a "Wunnerful" time as some might say. There was some great Q, conversations, discussions, Q, and even a few lessons learned from the experience of others. Those that couldn't make it were missed. Especially you Cheech... there's next time buster.

Bud and Theresa brought their daughter and Willey (sp?) along with that Wunnerful Lang smoker. Along with Steve they put out some of the best ribs you could ask for.. at any price. Despite a few set backs and obstacles those ribs and "salad" were GREAT Bud.

Tim came out with his lovely bride and put up a great all day show with the butts and brisket. Not to mention the fish and sausage for appetizers. Anyone who says Tim's method of putting out a brisket won't work... there's a group here to tell you just how well it does work... even if it is "over cooked" in someone's opinion.

I'm proud to announce that Matt showed up with his great attitude and wanted to learn everything he could... asked questions, watched, listened and made his FIRST ABT's ever AND rubbed his first butt (pork butt) and for that he got a free shirt. Congratulations Matt and welcome to the forums... Keep Smokin buddy.

Peculiar Mike and his best half were there also with those Wunnerful Breakfast Fatty Burritos... You folks gotta get into some of those... Wunnerful Stuff.. Rilley they are! Also Mike was the winner of the grand prize GOSM giveaway. Congratulations go out to him and we EXPECT pics as soon as you get that puppy in service.

Oh yeah I did smoke that ham I was supposed to. But when you're in direct conflict with some of the best brisket on the planet.. it was just so so. Others said it good.. I think they were playing nice.

TulsaJeff and Abbi along with their 3 Wonderful children were there showing their support of the gathering. We appreciate you for taking time out of your busy schedule to brave the heat and partake of the event and foods with us. I can't say it enough... Thanks again for starting and maintaining such a great family friendly site... Hats off to you Jeff.

I will post my pictures soon. Take care all and have a great day!

Keep Smokin


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 17, 2007)

Just wanted to make a point to let everyone know that I didn't list everyone that was there nor everything that was done. Everyone was great in jumping in with a helping hand and cleaning up. 

A very special thank you goes out to those who worked so hard along with those that were running the smokers. Without everyone acting like a family this event wouldn't have been such a great experience.

See ya'll at the next Wunnerful event. Oh yeah and thanks to SmokyOky for the new word to play with.


----------



## short one (Jun 17, 2007)

Rhonda and I attended the gathering, and would like to thank the events committee for all their hard work and time spent to organize the 1st gathering. We would also like to thank Jeff for this wonderful forum, for without it we would not have met Jeff and his wonderful family, and the great people who attended.  We would also like to thank the rest of the attendees for making us feel like family and for the great "Q" and fellowship. Looking forward to the next gathering and hope to see more of our forum brothers and sister there,you missed a great time and some fantastic food. Thanks SmokeyOky, Rhonda wants me to rub a butt now.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm having some problems with the new galler so I'll try this for now...


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

More Pics...


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh heck here's a link just go look...

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/carmo328/


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Jane and I made it home about 5:30PM Sunday afternoon. WOW! What a great weekend! BIG THANKS to PigCicles; Ultramag & Brandi & little Mag; TulsaJeff & family, including The Bug Collector; Bud & Tonto & Lori & Wiley the poodle; Shortone & Rhonda (and Mat, invisible forum member); SmokyOky & Cindy; for a _fine_ time. PigCicles & Ultramag put a LOT of time and effort into this thing, thanks guys, you done good!
We ate like kings. (burp) Killer baby back ribs (there is a side story there, you have to ask Bud) & spare ribs, Some Oky "overdone" brisket that was the best I've had, pulled butt to die for, fine smoked ham, most excellent ABT's, smoked sausage, SmokyOky's sockeye salmon basted with honey, and his so good mustard sauce on the pork & brisket, sides of all types, breakfast fatty burritos, smoked baloney. We could have fed a group 10 times as large.
If you did not attend you truly missed rubbing butt with the very BEST. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Oh yeah! I got a new GOSM Gasser!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats Mike! Both for winning and going to the gathering!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Debi, all I can say is - Ya shoulda been there! It was the best.
You were spoken of in reverence and awe. 
Next time, for sure.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow!

A Great time was had by all and I think I ate better than I've ate in a long, long time.

The baby backs wonderfully created by Bud and Tonto, awesome cherry-smoked spare ribs that shortone smoked up, the never ending snacks and food brought on by SmokyOky including sausage, salmon, brisket and pulled pork sammiches, the ham that was smoked to perfection by Pigcicles was delicious and I caught myself slipping back into the kitchen for seconds.. and everything else that was prepared.. thanks to all of you for a great weekend!

Oh.. and the ABT's that Matt crafted as if he had been doing it for years, were absolutely delicious and no, I could not stop with just one!

I could go on and on and if I missed anyone I apologize.. 

..no joking around, if you were not there then you missed an event that is worth traveling several thousand miles for.

I encourage everyone to go ahead and decide now that you are going to be in the group picture next year!

I commented to my wife on the way home about all of the wonderful folks that we were blessed to meet and I now consider close friends.

Where else can you get together for this much fun in one weekend?

A great big hearty thank you to all of the guys that put this together and made this idea into a reality.

Joe, Chad, Cheech and anyone else who played a major part in planning this event.. go ahead and start planning the next one!

I can't wait to be there!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Dang! A LOT went on. That, combined with Partheimers, I miss some things now and then!
Gotta say that Shortone's dutch oven cobblers were the perfect compliment to the meal! Apple, cherry, blueberry! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
I have a new dutch oven, not seasoned yet, but it WILL be! And it will be making cobbler.
Thanks Steve!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

It looks like almost everything has been covered. Everyone was a pleasure to meet and share fellowship with. It was "wunnerful" to be able to finally put some names and faces with people I share so much time with here at SMF. I can't wait to try my hand at the new rib recipe I learned as well as that SmokyOky style brisket. Best brisket I ever had Tim, I hope I can duplicate it so I don't have to invite myself to dinner.

I would start making plans to attend the next SMF Round-up right now if I were you as it is most definately a must. You guys were the best and I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 18, 2007)

Am I ever kicking myself in the arse for not being there!!! It looks like you all had a "wunnerful" time, I wish me and my lovely bride could have attended. *NEXT YEAR!!*

Thanks for all the great pix PigCicles, very nice job!


----------



## smoked (Jun 18, 2007)

man I read this and really getting upset...kinda....I mean I knew we just could not make it out there and my little MES aint no competition to any lang.......but hey.......the worst thing was, this weekend sucked....rained the entire time, didn't get to fire up my smoker, and even my fathers day was ruined by some drama queen crap from one of my daughters supposeded friends........all i can say is at least my neighbor convinced me (and it was not too damn hard at that point) to go up to the local pub and throw darts and have a couple......well.....several couples....of beer...... next year I say the event happens out here dangit.....after all you gotta learn how to smoke in RAIN right????? well it was a try.......


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

We had an awesome time smoked... wish you were there, really (rilley as some might say). That MES would have looked good to that teensy weensy GOSM sitting out there by those giant smokers. Can't be lettin size intimidate ya.

BTW there for a while we were smokin in the rain. Hats off to the smoker gang who were able to hold the temps good as the temp and water fell and still turned out excellent ribs. 

Can't wait til the next one.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Smoked - cruise through those pics and note the "Geezer ECB" sitting by the Lang. No shame here and the ECB wasn't embarrassed. It produced 22 fattys for breakfast burritos.
Plan ahead and take a leisurely drive (or flight) to the midwest next year. You WILL NOT regret it and they will still be makin' airplanes when you get back.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 18, 2007)

First of all, again, I wish I could have been there.  That said......

Jeff and to all  at SMF, I really don't know of anyplace else where you can take people from around the country, who have never met each other except though the forums, and have a weekend get together that turned out like it did (from pics and what others said).  Just a very big thank you for the site! 

A BIG 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to all!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Dawg, hook up with Tonto & Bud next year, they can show you the way. You won't be sorry.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like it was a truly outstanding event!!!

Color us all green with envy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , but with your wonderful photos, it's like I was right there with all of you.


Kudos to the event planners for their tireless work and dedication....


----------



## mikey2gunz (Jun 18, 2007)

It looks like I missed a heckuva good time. Bike decided to give up the ghost just short of Des Moines at 3:00 a.m. after my Friday night poker game. Took a good bit of time to get things rolling after that so early in the morning.

Sorry for not making it-- next year I'll have someones cell number so's to communicate better, and probably bring the truck with my smoker- leave the 35 year old bike at home. Thanks to PeculiarMike anyways for the tent offer, it woulda been fun.

Mike


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 18, 2007)

Got 14 July off.  Gonna do the 1+45 hr drive to Grand Rapids for the BBQ comp, meet them,  and cheer 'em on!  Ain't gonna miss this one.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

You'll need to quit msi-spelling that word!


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

Some people just gotta pick your words apart don't they?! Rilly makes ya feel wunnerful inside... Thanks for the korekshun smokeoke.. I onle got a D in speleng so ma and pa got me hukt on foniks.. and it werkt for me!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Em foniks is rilly wunnerful, us Ozarkers cudna made it in this worl wifout em.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great time, Disney World takes precidence this year though.  I haven't seen any specific directions about the brisket...Is there another thread stating how it's done???


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

Ya'all know that other semi famous grilling and smoking site (the one w/ the red borders)?  Well seems they had a get together in Dallas....but theirs was at a restaurant.

The post that started the thread that eventually led up to the get together was titled "Finally, real Q in Dallas".

Guess that shows what those folks are all about!  Must be none of ;em know how to cook.

Tim


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 18, 2007)

Well! I am appalled at such a statement!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





jk


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

Me too, it sounds like she needs to get her priorities right.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet the mouse can put out some pretty mean Q... The specific directions are locked up tight in SmokyOky's head. No way he's gonna give up that soon to be famous world class brisket method. Not for a gazzillion dollars. 

Maybe if you ask him for the specifics. He's really a pretty good ol' boy.

Have a great time at Disney World when the time comes


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 18, 2007)

Welllll..._I_ had a great time!   To be honest, I was a little reluctant to attend at first...kind of my husband's circle, ya know...I like to let him have his "crew" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...BUT I'm so glad I did attend, and everyone was SUPER nice!  The FOOD was fanTASTical!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I couldn't stop eating the smoked salmon and crackers, and the ABT's....well, I could've eaten several more, but I didn't want to embarrass myself by taking the last one on the plate...

That pulled pork sandwich that Jeff and I shared right before we left Saturday was completely yummy...

My favorite side...probably the slaw.  (THANKS for the recipe, Mike and Janie [sp?])  

The kids had a good time, too...thanks Theresa and Bud for allowing them to crash your RV (both to cool off and prevent some boredom).


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 18, 2007)

i am glad to hear that the SMF Annual Gathering was such a huge success....

i fired up my smoker and smoked a maple fattie and a rack of ribs... was dreaming of being with you guys through my own blue smoke


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

I forgot that I had the finished pics of SmokyOky's wunnerful brisket, pulled pork, and Dutch's Beans. 

The now legendary brisket:






Pulled Pork:






And last but not least, we had to make Dutch's bean to honor our long time moderator and head SMF recipe creator Dutch:






Tim, you put out one hell of a fine spread for Sat. afternoon and night. Starting with snacks and appetizers right on through the main course. It was quite a treat. Thanks for your generousity with the group.


----------



## short one (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll second that Chad. Had a pulled pork and a brisket sammie for dinner today, it was great even if it was warmed over. Thanks SmokyOky


----------



## squeezy (Jun 18, 2007)

A big *ditto* from me ... it was tough not being there!

So... is it same time, same place next year or ...?

It's a long trip for a weekend ... but I'm sure I could make it work!

Congratulations to all that could make it ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... I think I speak for all that could not be there, that they all wish they could...

Kudos to all that made it a success! ... and thanks Jeff for all that you do!


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I try to think of it as having the grace to save someone else that same embarrassment.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 19, 2007)

There should be more considerate people like us. Great minds think alike.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 19, 2007)

Plan ahead. Make it a vacation (or holiday as some folks say). There are a lot of other things to do in the area before or after if it happens at the same location. As Barker sez, Come on down!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 19, 2007)

"Tim, you put out one hell of a fine spread for Sat. afternoon and night. Starting with snacks and appetizers right on through the main course. It was quite a treat. Thanks for your generousity with the group."

*Amen, bro.*

What Shortone said! One more sammie and it's gone, dang!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey You All,

Made it home a short while ago.  Only thing we can add is "What they said!".  Won't try to repeat what all of the esteemed attendees had to say - It was absolutely the Best!

Please, a special thanks to all that attended:  Appreciate you not running me out of Clinton Missouri for "rib abuse!!!".  Thanks especially for the help Steve, Chad, Mike and Joe extended in fixing generators and jacks that did not work........and making sure we made it out of Dodge.

Bud


----------



## wylieq (Jun 20, 2007)

Loved the ribs!  Great lickin' on the ground where Dad dropped the whole gull dang pan of 12 racks!

Also, thanks for who ever gave me the rib bones - send more......Mom and Dad won't give me any more.

Wylie


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 20, 2007)

Ummmmm....Wylie, you should go to roll call and introduce yourself
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  LOL


----------



## ultramag (Jun 20, 2007)

Wylie, I saw your post in Roll Call first and wondered if you would spill the beans about "salad ribs". We had kept it quiet so far. I don't know how we were doing it, but so far so good.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad to hear you are home safe and sound Bud and Theresa. Hopefully the rest of the trip was a little less eventful.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2007)

I am new to the site, but this looks like my kind of get together; good smoked food and drink go together.....

Again, I am new so ignore me for being being naive, where was this held at and where will the next one be held at? and when?


----------



## ultramag (Jun 20, 2007)

Howdy MossyMO. The 1st Annual SMF Gathering was held at Clinton, MO. The details for the next one will be hammered out at a later date. In short, there is really no info available at this time but you can bet it will happen again. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 20, 2007)

Did he say drink?  Surely nothing like that took place in a family environment such as that.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Tim


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 20, 2007)

Of course they had something to drink!  Lemonade, iced tea, water, cokes (any soda), etc......


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 20, 2007)

Didn't see any lemonade. Didn't see any iced tea. Saw a little water and a few diet Pepsi. There WAS another drink that wasn't mentioned, huh Oky???


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 20, 2007)

Could'nt be there, but,................wink, wink, nudge, nudge.........


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 20, 2007)

Perhaps best not mentioned.  

Agreed all?

Tim


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 20, 2007)

We're all adults......sometimes......


----------

